# facial soap recipes - salicylic acid question



## Northland Naturals (Feb 27, 2010)

i am wanting to do a facial soap bar, but i have questions about using salicylic acid.  i have read that it decomposes through the saponification process.  does anyone have any tips for making a good facial soap and then also, some suggestions on using salicylic acid?

thanks all!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2010)

without trying to hijack this thread, I just wanted to ask something along the same lines:

I have read in many places that you can just use basic soaps to combat acne or maintain clear pores. That we don't really need products like salicylic acid, and that acne is a more recent thing - that people never really had acne before the last few decades. Has anyone had success using your soap to combat mild to moderate acne?

if anyone can confirm this, northland, maybe you can formulate your own lotion with the salicylic acid to use after you wash with your facial bar?


----------



## Healinya (Feb 27, 2010)

Salicylic acid would not work in soap. It would be lost during saponification - if it even makes it that far. Even the water alone will neutralize it. 

Salicylic Acid - A beta hydroxy acid with exfoliating and antiseptic properties, its natural sources include sweet birch, willow bark, and wintergreen. Check for allergies to this acid. Suitable for skin that is acneic, non-sensitive, oily, mature, aging, or hyperpigmented.


----------



## MorpheusPA (Feb 28, 2010)

Healinya said:
			
		

> Salicylic acid would not work in soap. It would be lost during saponification - if it even makes it that far. Even the water alone will neutralize it. .



Pretty much agreed, except for the water thing.  The water would just make it dissociate.  No big deal there, it happens with any acid in water.

However, the lye monster would definitely eat it, turning the hydrogen into water when it hits the hydroxide and probably binding the other part to a sodium ion.  Good luck getting it back out of that.

You _might_ be able to do an HP process and add it after all the lye's gone, but I wouldn't give it high odds on surviving the experience.  The soap itself is alkaline enough to destroy it.

You could try honey or clay in your soap, both of which are advertised as being good for acne.  I generally find (41, still have an acne issue, thanks Mom and Dad for the great genes) that simply washing my face once or twice a day with homemade soap seriously combats the issue.  I don't know if the glycerin has any impact on it, but it seems to, and I refuse to argue with results.


----------



## Northland Naturals (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you for the feedback!


----------



## ilove2soap (Feb 28, 2010)

I noticed a big difference in my complexion with the addition of tea tree oil to my facial soap bars.  Tea tree oil is a mild antiseptic and has antibacterial qualitites.  I was reading another thread about salt bars being good for acne, so I made a batch of salt bars last week to see how they work for acne prone skin.  I hate that I have to wait another 3 weeks to try them out! LOL


----------

